# How I lost weight, easy.



## wkyongae1

Weight loss made easy.
Keto - I like to eat so forget this one.
Fads - They are what they are.
Exercise - I work for a living, isn't that enough. Yup!

So what to do?

I lost over 60lbs fast, no, slow, yes. Took around a year to do it. How?

Carb. counting

I found by doing a simple google search a wonderful tool to use. It lists all food and all their useful information. Then all you got to do is decide on how many carbs per day you want to eat and that's it. Done! I first set my carb. intake at 20. Found that to be too restricting so I started to raise it a little till I found I wasn't hungry anymore. And it worked, now realize the higher your carb intake the longer it will take to loose weight. So what, I lost weight didn't I. So here it is, 

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...cQFnoECAYQAQ&usg=AOvVaw0a38yjYUSAbK0sJBR55NNY[/URL]

Copy this into your search bar and download the pdf file. I make no money from this and the file is totally free.


----------



## Wolf mom

invalid url


----------



## wkyongae1

Hmm, I'll try again.


----------



## wkyongae1

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...8QFnoECA8QAQ&usg=AOvVaw0a38yjYUSAbK0sJBR55NNY[/URL]


----------



## wkyongae1

Still trying


----------



## wkyongae1

Type in the search bar 
Carb counter - Denvers Diet Doctor


----------



## HomeCreek

I eat 8 oz lean protein a day and all the non starch carbs I want. I keep carbs under 100. I lost 147lbs in 16 mos


----------



## wkyongae1

Fantastic, I have very slow metabolism which is why I kept my carbs down lower. And you are correct starches are not our friend when it comes to weight loss or maintaining weight. That 12 page pdf file carb food list is pretty handy. It shows food carbs, fiber and then the net carbs.

For people who, like me, use the lower end of carb diets. Drink lots of water because your body will be urinating alot.


----------



## Terri

I am clueless: what is a non-starch carb?


----------



## wkyongae1

Easiest way to explain is download the 12 page pdf file. When I was losing weight I put the list on the refrigerator. That way when my wife made my lunch or made dinner she could look at the list. She didn't know anything either about carbs starch. I just told her where I wanted my carbs to be total for the day and that was that.


----------



## MoonRiver

That's called a low-carb diet.


----------



## wkyongae1

The 12 page list helps with a low carb diets as it is very extensively listed. And I am aware of low carb diets. I just think keto diets are too restrictive for what the body needs just like the Atkins dies was. It's just not a sustainable diet long term. Sure you can lose weight with them but can you live long term and still lose or maintain weight. But when given a 12 page list with most all types of food is.


----------



## HjymaSorotaky1

Do you think this will help? I've been trying to cope with the extra weight for quite some time now. So far, with varying success. I even got myself a smart Vont scale to monitor my BMI. I found them in a review at Best Smart Scale | Bathroom Scale | Weight Scale. I've been exhausting myself with physical activity, hoping to get a quicker positive result. Now I am content with walking at a moderate pace. Now I'm going to try your low-carb diet. But it seems that an inner attitude can be a good help in this endeavor. You need to treat yourself with more love.


----------



## Pony

You have to count both carbs and calories.

Also, move more, eat less.

Keto works for me, as long as I watch the calories as carefully as the carbs. The high fat keeps me from feeling hungry.


----------



## wkyongae1

HjymaSorotaky1 said:


> Do you think this will help? I've been trying to cope with the extra weight for quite some time now. So far, with varying success. I even got myself a smart Vont scale to monitor my BMI. I found them in a review at Best Smart Scale | Bathroom Scale | Weight Scale. I've been exhausting myself with physical activity, hoping to get a quicker positive result. Now I am content with walking at a moderate pace. Now I'm going to try your low-carb diet. But it seems that an inner attitude can be a good help in this endeavor. You need to treat yourself with more love.


It was sure a large eye opener to learn what foods contained higher carbs then others. I found the hardest part was when I reached my daily carb limit to stop eating. It took my attitude time to realize that it was full and no more food was needed.


----------



## wkyongae1

Pony said:


> You have to count both carbs and calories.
> 
> Also, move more, eat less.
> 
> Keto works for me, as long as I watch the calories as carefully as the carbs. The high fat keeps me from feeling hungry.


I didn't like the high fat levels of keto. In my mind I was just exchanging sugar for fat. I never concerned myself with portion size of my meal. As long as my meal carb intake was within my carb limit. It took a little time for my body to make the switch from getting energy from what I ate to using stored energy, my fat build up. I never looked at calories, it just added too much thought into everything. Keep it simple, the 12 page list did that for me.


----------



## wkyongae1

wkyongae1 said:


> It was sure a large eye opener to learn what foods contained higher carbs then others. I found the hardest part was when I reached my daily carb limit to stop eating. It took my attitude time to realize that it was full and no more food was needed.


Let me also add, I like to eat, I enjoy eating, it's like coffee. I like the smell, taste and warmth. But, whoops, sweetener hum I like honey in it. Darn, the list says honey is high in carbs. Oh, what to do. Cut honey out, nooo parish the thought. All I did was remember my carb limit and adjust my daily intake of other foods by looking at the list and seeing what matched up. Oh, and by the way, I ended up cutting my honey back some to make my carb limit work out.


----------



## GTX63

Carb counting and then carb cravings. For those that like to eat, like you and I, dinner is over and then a little before bed you start thinking about that snack.
Breaking the after 8 pm carb to help me sleep what a big help.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

As mentioned above, the body has to adjust to diet changes. The more you fall off the healthy way of eating, the longer it takes to successfully adjust.

It’s just like being a drug addict.


----------



## Pony

Alice In TX/MO said:


> As mentioned above, the body has to adjust to diet changes. The more you fall off the healthy way of eating, the longer it takes to successfully adjust.
> 
> It’s just like being a drug addict.


Yeah, but drug addicts can live without drugs.

I kind of need food... Maybe I should see if Purina makes a People Chow.


.....


.....

Oh, wait.....


----------



## Terri

As a diabetic I can tell you that high blood sugar is VERY addictive! High blood sugar feels a lot like that warm relaxed feeling you get after eating a Thanksgiving dinner. The thing is if you are not a diabetic that feeling goes away in an hour or so, judging from memories of my younger self. Now a days my body does not put things right in a timely manner!


----------



## wkyongae1

GTX63 said:


> Carb counting and then carb cravings. For those that like to eat, like you and I, dinner is over and then a little before bed you start thinking about that snack.
> Breaking the after 8 pm carb to help me sleep what a big help.


You got that right. It wasn't too bad for me. I'm not much of a snacker anyway.


----------



## GTX63

wkyongae1 said:


> You got that right. It wasn't too bad for me. I'm not much of a snacker anyway.


For me it would be cookies, a slice of cake or pie, etc. When I got that stuff out of the house it became cereal, or something that went well with a glass of milk.
Until I got past the evening cravings I couldn't have it around.
Of course, teenagers in the house made it hard too.


----------



## wkyongae1

Terri said:


> As a diabetic I can tell you that high blood sugar is VERY addictive! High blood sugar feels a lot like that warm relaxed feeling you get after eating a Thanksgiving dinner. The thing is if you are not a diabetic that feeling goes away in an hour or so, judging from memories of my younger self. Now a days my body does not put things right in a timely manner!


Thankfully, I've never been diabetic, even when I was over weight. Diabetes runs in my family, my grandparents on my fathers side was able to control theirs by measuring everything they ate. At the time I thought their little bowl on the table was impressively funny. Who knew latter in life I would essentially do the same thing to loose weight.


----------



## wkyongae1

GTX63 said:


> For me it would be cookies, a slice of cake or pie, etc. When I got that stuff out of the house it became cereal, or something that went well with a glass of milk.
> Until I got past the evening cravings I couldn't have it around.
> Of course, teenagers in the house made it hard too.


Girl Scout cookies, yum lol


----------



## Pony

wkyongae1 said:


> Girl Scout cookies, yum lol


I'm fortunate in that I have come to so strongly disagree with the PC stance of GSA, I can easily decline purchasing the GS cookies. 

Hmm... How can I apply that to my other fave snacks?


----------



## wkyongae1

I allow myself one day a week of total eat anything I want and as much as I want. I find it easier to maintain through the rest of the week. Eventually I came to not wanting that once a week treat.


----------



## wkyongae1

For me, I would never lose weight for looks. Being lighter just feels better and having more energy is just fun.


----------



## sadalmond

gastonkilby said:


> Being overweight is often the cause of serious illness and a decrease in self-esteem even more often. Discipline and patience were two important factors that helped me make steady progress. It wasn't the first time I tried to lose weight, but now I had much more serious reasons for doing it than just looking better.


all the best pal!


----------



## wkyongae1

Motivation, and a desire to lose weight. Coupled with the carb list. It really was easy. The real beauty of the list is you get to pick what you want to eat and how much based on carb intake. No exercise required as I say I work for a living and don't like to work out.


----------



## wkyongae1

There are many healthy foods, but did ya know that if you are on a low carb diet which foods are actually high in carbs. For example - peas, onions are good right, wrong, high in carbs. Sweetener like raw honey good right, wrong, very high in carbs. Oysters good right, wrong, very high in carbs. These are examples of what I found on the list (thats free for all to download). There's nothing in for me other then helping people loose weight in a knowledgeable way. So if they choose they can keep the weight off forever. I'm here only to share something I found that's so complete it can't fail. A simple 12 page pdf file that you download for free and can easily see what is or is not healthy.


----------



## Cabin Fever

When people tell me that carbs from whole foods are bad, I just keep scrolling....


----------



## wkyongae1

I agree carbs from whole foods are good but how much can I eat of them and still be good. What I learned from the list is how fiber in whole foods subtracts from the total carbs giving you the net carbs. Thus allowing me to decide what and how much I should eat of pretty much everything. I don't think the list skipped much, it's pretty extensive.


----------



## Terri

I find that eating a salad before dinner is very helpful and does the same thing as having fiber in the carbs! I regard fiber as being great for my diabetes, as it slows down how fast the carbs are digested, though I do not regard it as subtracting the carbs because it does not reduce the calories. And, alas, I am trying to diet.... though the diet has kind of gone on hold as I have so many distractions right now.

Though at least I am getting a lot of exercise, as it is spring and there is a lot of work to do outside


----------



## wkyongae1

When I was losing weight I decided to keep it simple. Something my wife could follow as she packed my lunch for the next day. She would just look down the list adding the net carbs as she went and when she reach my target carbs she stopped. Now as for calories, when I looked at the list I could see all three total, net and calories. What I saw surprised me if carbs are low so are calories. I never knew this.


----------



## Danaus29

Your body converts carbs to sugars. High carb = high calories. One of the few things I remember from that 4432 food pyramid program in school.


----------



## wkyongae1

Slept through it. Lol


----------



## wkyongae1




----------



## wkyongae1

This is the pdf for fish from the free pdf file. If ya all want I'll post all 12 pages.


----------



## Danaus29

wkyongae1 said:


> Slept through it. Lol


What? Did you sleep through the very unhealthy, but very tasty, no-bake cookie part too?


----------



## wkyongae1




----------



## wkyongae1

And KETO says nuts are great eat as much as you want.


----------



## wkyongae1

For example. Roasted chestnuts, one of my favorites, would have me choking on carbs with only 6 nuts. Yet, a low calorie diet would be fine.


----------



## Danaus29

No cashews on the list? I love my cashews.


----------



## wkyongae1




----------



## wkyongae1

This is where you find the pdf file.


----------



## wkyongae1

I'll go back to the beginning of this thread and post it there.


----------



## wkyongae1

wkyongae1 said:


> Weight loss made easy.
> Keto - I like to eat so forget this one.
> Fads - They are what they are.
> Exercise - I work for a living, isn't that enough. Yup!
> 
> So what to do?
> 
> I lost over 60lbs fast, no, slow, yes. Took around a year to do it. How?
> 
> Carb. counting
> 
> I found by doing a simple google search a wonderful tool to use. It lists all food and all their useful information. Then all you got to do is decide on how many carbs per day you want to eat and that's it. Done! I first set my carb. intake at 20. Found that to be too restricting so I started to raise it a little till I found I wasn't hungry anymore. And it worked, now realize the higher your carb intake the longer it will take to loose weight. So what, I lost weight didn't I. So here it is,
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...cQFnoECAYQAQ&usg=AOvVaw0a38yjYUSAbK0sJBR55NNY[/URL]
> 
> Copy this into your search bar and download the pdf file. I make no money from this and the file is totally free.


----------



## wkyongae1

wkyongae1 said:


> Weight loss made easy.
> Keto - I like to eat so forget this one.
> Fads - They are what they are.
> Exercise - I work for a living, isn't that enough. Yup!
> 
> So what to do?
> 
> I lost over 60lbs fast, no, slow, yes. Took around a year to do it. How?
> 
> Carb. counting
> 
> I found by doing a simple google search a wonderful tool to use. It lists all food and all their useful information. Then all you got to do is decide on how many carbs per day you want to eat and that's it. Done! I first set my carb. intake at 20. Found that to be too restricting so I started to raise it a little till I found I wasn't hungry anymore. And it worked, now realize the higher your carb intake the longer it will take to loose weight. So what, I lost weight didn't I. So here it is,
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...cQFnoECAYQAQ&usg=AOvVaw0a38yjYUSAbK0sJBR55NNY[/URL]
> 
> Copy this into your search bar and download the pdf file. I make no money from this and the file is totally free.


----------



## wkyongae1

wkyongae1 said:


> Weight loss made easy.
> Keto - I like to eat so forget this one.
> Fads - They are what they are.
> Exercise - I work for a living, isn't that enough. Yup!
> 
> So what to do?
> 
> I lost over 60lbs fast, no, slow, yes. Took around a year to do it. How?
> 
> Carb. counting
> 
> I found by doing a simple google search a wonderful tool to use. It lists all food and all their useful information. Then all you got to do is decide on how many carbs per day you want to eat and that's it. Done! I first set my carb. intake at 20. Found that to be too restricting so I started to raise it a little till I found I wasn't hungry anymore. And it worked, now realize the higher your carb intake the longer it will take to loose weight. So what, I lost weight didn't I. So here it is,
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...cQFnoECAYQAQ&usg=AOvVaw0a38yjYUSAbK0sJBR55NNY[/URL]
> 
> Copy this into your search bar and download the pdf file. I make no money from this and the file is totally free.


----------



## wkyongae1

wkyongae1 said:


> Hmm, I'll try again.


----------



## wkyongae1

Danaus29 said:


> No cashews on the list? I love my cashews.


Not everything is on the list. But it's the best one I've found.


----------



## wkyongae1

Danaus29 said:


> What? Did you sleep through the very unhealthy, but very tasty, no-bake cookie part too?


Nope, got an A+++


----------



## wkyongae1

Sorry got crazy with posting screen shots. I don't know who the Denver's Doctor guy is. Never cared. I just use his list.


----------



## Danaus29

Those cookies are good. They are hubby's favorite. I need to make some for him.


----------



## wkyongae1

You should, lol


----------



## Danaus29

Dishes are done and tonight's supper will be leftovers. Too chilly to work outside. I have no excuses not to make them.


----------



## Terri

Danaus29 said:


> Your body converts carbs to sugars. High carb = high calories. One of the few things I remember from that 4432 food pyramid program in school.


I am glad you only remember a little of the old food pyramid, because thinking back it wasn't really very good advice


----------



## wkyongae1

Working on chores myself, bottle calves fed, guineas, quail and pheasants fed. Now dump bucket toilets, wash and get ready for next usage. And fill drinking water buckets. Wife finished keet brooder now working on quail pen. Oh yea, still got to carry in firewood that I split yesterday.


----------



## Danaus29

Terri said:


> I am glad you only remember a little of the old food pyramid, because thinking back it wasn't really very good advice


It was the best advice money could buy at the time.


----------



## wkyongae1

youssefmarmouch87 said:


> You’ll also discover a new method to lose from 1 to 2½ pounds of fat in 24hrs (that doesn’t involve 10 cups of water a day)
> 
> Find out more send me Email here: [email protected]
> 
> To your amazing health,
> YOUSSEF MARYOU


Instead of advertising on this thread. Why don't you go ahead and give whatever you got for free. I never drank all that water you speak of. That's the KETO way which I'm not a fan of.


----------



## Danaus29

Are we allowed to call spammers, spammers? Or is that name calling?


----------



## wkyongae1

I'm all for capitalism in every form. I'm giving free information so I had hoped everyone would do the same.


----------



## Danaus29

I don't mind capitalism. Everyone has to make a living. But I'm not about to email a stranger for unsolicited information.

It would be different if they gave a bit of information on their method. Everyone else has shared tips and tricks.


----------



## Terri

youssefmarmouch87 said:


> You’ll also discover a new method to lose from 1 to 2½ pounds of fat in 24hrs (that doesn’t involve 10 cups of water a day)
> 
> Find out more send me Email here: [email protected]
> 
> To your amazing health,
> YOUSSEF MARYOU


This is a forum. Please do not start out by posting ads


----------



## hel0911

Congrant on the results!
I personally started the IF 3 months ago while also starting to work out in the mornings. It was rough for the first three weeks. I'd always look forward to the minute I allowed myself to eat again. I suggest that you read this article https://betterme.wоrld/articles/kilocalories-vs-calories/ 

What I've found important to get me through my workouts in the morning is sufficient hydration the night before. I have to force myself to drink more water than I think I need, but it works out the next morning. My workouts usually consist of bodyweight exercises like pull-ups, push-ups, burpees, and squats mixed in with a run that is anywhere between 3-5 miles in total. I can not speak to how the fasting will work out with weight training as I have not focused on that.

Another note, I am 35 years old so I am still in the physically productive stage in my life. Doing the fasting and working out in the mornings while still fasting has allowed me to go from 195-180 in the first month and a half with little to no strength loss.


----------



## wkyongae1

Great to see that is working out. As for me I can't stand to work out and I enjoy eating too much. So fasting isn't a option I would entertain. I never wanted to lose weight fast. I figure it took awhile to gain weight so it's goingto take awhile to lose it.


----------



## wkyongae1

My son is now trying to lose weight. I explained how I lost weight. He thought exercise and extreme lack of food intake was the answer. I said sure if you want to get sick. I told him it took many many years to get fat. So take many years to get thin is what I told him. That way he will always be able to keep the weight off. I told him if weight loss is done right he won't know he is losing weight it just will be gone but replaced with a healthy relationship to food.


----------

